# Operators needed Boston,ma



## Glc1991 (Nov 21, 2018)

Operators needed in Boston, Ma all commercial account mostly new equipment a lot of hours and exciting accounts. Room for growth on a growing team. Top pay, paid every Friday.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it for this large property that we're all waiting on pins and needles for you to update us on?
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/guidance.176940/


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is it for this large property that we're all waiting on pins and needles for you to update us on?
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/guidance.176940/


Nice catch


----------



## Glc1991 (Nov 21, 2018)

Encore casino Boston harbor


----------



## Glc1991 (Nov 21, 2018)

It's owned by What was Wynn just opened this summer.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is it for this large property that we're all waiting on pins and needles for you to update us on?
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/guidance.176940/


I removed that thread so he can start from scratch here with this thread


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool building, what's the parking lot look like though


----------



## Glc1991 (Nov 21, 2018)

Parking lots aren’t hard part there’s tons of paver walkways going all over the campus from 20’ down to 4ft in some areas all has to be constantly broomed or pushed and constantly loaded out no piles. I’ll get the square footage of paver area but it’s alot more then asphalt then turf fields etc


----------



## Glc1991 (Nov 21, 2018)

Have it pretty much all figured out now just fill a couple more seats, grab a couple more pieces of equipment. We got some good guys to work with us. Exciting.


----------

